# Many books...! How many books have you read?



## azure111 (Aug 28, 2012)

How many books do you read per year? How about per month? Are you a voracious reader or a casual reader? Also, Do you count books you haven't finished as read?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have become a voracious reader since I got my Kindle.  Before that, I read pretty steadily.  I cannot even fathom how many books I read now....lots....just.....lots.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

My goal is always 52 books per year.  I typically hit that.  One year I read 92 but that was probably the most I have read.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

I binge read. I'll go months without reading, then gorge myself on a book a day for a few weeks.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

See sig line for this year's count. Last time I kept track I read 308 books in a year.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

While retired and still working some I read almost 8 books a month, 300 books in 3 years on my Kindle DX.
I was a City Firefighter for @30 years, my 1st couple days I sat in front of the TV waiting for the bell to ring.  I decided to read instead, I read almost a book a day for 30 years.  Now I need to add, our daily training increased 10 times over during those years but when free time came up I was reading.  1,500 - 1,800 books in my basement before the Kindle.  People come in my home, I ask to please take some books with you.  I've gotten rid of hundreds but those I still have, I can look at, touch and feel the story, everyone holds a story I liked - but I need to let them go.  I carry @300 books on my Kindle, my 85 year old father reads them, my wife picks through them.  The Kindle is a great vehicle that brings enjoyment to many of us and I own them, there are always there for me.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I've read 426 books through the end of September this year.  I read 719 books all of last year. I'm on a slower pace this year.   I do not count books I don't finish. But I guess I'd be considered a voracious reader....


----------



## renfred (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not an active readers for almost 2 years because of work unlike before who I read 37-40 books in a month. So now, I only read 1 book in a month.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Does a buttload count as a number?

Honestly, 200 min 400 max per year.

I'm going to guess between 3k and 4k for my lifetime at this point.

I always finish a book...and I almost never re-read a book. Although, I may have to start rereading since there were a good many 'classics' I read at 12-16 that I feel I should revisit.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

93 last year but 5 of them will have been DNF. So yes, I count DNF as "read" - I figure if I read enough of it to know I dislike it that much, I read enough to say I read it!

So far this year, I'm up to 57, only 2 of which have been DNF so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't count.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't really count, but I probably average 3-4 a week, more when I have a week off work. This past week it's only been a couple, but they were Ken Follett's _Fall of Giants _ and _Winter of the World_, longer than most books.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am usually at around 150 a year. I am a bit below that this year I think. I had other issues going on where I couldn't read . Eye issues. 

I'd like to get it up to 200 and more. I have to make up for the few years I didn't read any books.  . Once I got my Kindle in 2008, I went from Zero to 186 in the first full year.  

So now I have this back log of want to reads. And then there are always these pesky new releases coming out too.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I've read 174 so far and I just started #175 this morning.  I don't count any that I didn't finish.  There have been a few this year that I just couldn't bear to finish.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't count. I do read a lot more since I got a Kindle. How many books I read depend on how large or how difficult they are. I like to mix in some classics, so I can check them off my list, and these often take longer. I'm reading Moby Dick now, and that's going slowly.

I don't have a lot of free time to read, but I try to read every day. At the very least, I read to my daughter every night, we're in the middle of re-reading the Oz books. I know not everyone likes text to speech, but I like it, I use it when I'm driving,


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

You people are speed demons   

I'm lucky if I can read two books a month.


----------



## angel_graham (Mar 16, 2011)

I have read nearly 100 books this year.  Just finished The Hunger Games trilogy.  Now I am reading two ARC's of an author I enjoy.

Then I noticed someone has read more than 500 books.  I feel puny now.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Nova_Implosion said:


> You people are speed demons


Nah, not speed demons. Just like reading. My goal for this year would have been higher, and I would have read more, but I am taking 18 units/hours in college atm, and I just don't quite have enough free time anymore. I only watch The Voice & Castle on TV, and I did do a run through of all 7 seasons of Buffy on Amazon Prime, but I have finished it.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't keep count but can guestimate between 25-50 books a year. Half of my reading time consists of non-fiction (history, archaeology, anthropology, science and science) which I read at a slower pace and will stop to contemplate.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I've read 426 books through the end of September this year. I read 719 books all of last year. I'm on a slower pace this year.  I do not count books I don't finish. But I guess I'd be considered a voracious reader....


You're also a very fast reader, and I envy you for that. I'm slower than molasses on a cold day.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't keep count either, but have gotten close to joining some of the reading challenges you see on some Goodreads groups. Maybe next year?

I think I probably average around 50 books a year. Over half of those are research.

I don't get enough leisure reading in.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd say I'm a voracious reader, I don't watch much TV. I didn't keep track before I got my Kindle & joined goodreads. I use goodreads as a reading log & it keeps the count for me. 

Since I got a Kindle I've been reading at least 200 books per year... 222 in 2011, 263 in 2012 & I'm at 186 for this year. Those numbers are a combination of reading & listening to audiobooks. I like to listen when it's not possible to read... walking, driving & doing chores.

I probably read about 75 books per year pre-Kindle, definitively read more now. I never count unfinished books as "read".


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've never kept track, but I'd guess I average about 60 books a year. Some heavier books take me a couple of weeks to read, but I can knock out a light or YA read in a day or two, especially if I'm on vacation. I wouldn't count an unfinished book as having been read, but there are very few books that I start and don't finish. I might do a better job of keeping track better on Goodreads next year - I just joined a few months ago.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I let Goodreads keep track. I just make a folder for read in what year and there it is.  

Of course I also have spreadsheets.  

I would be lost without sites like Goodreads. Lot of stuff I read is in some sort of series. This way I at least know what and when I read it and what is next. It also helps because of the stars I give. So even if I don't remember a book, I can look it up and see how I rated it and if I need to read that same author again.


----------



## RichardMercer (Oct 13, 2012)

I used to read quite a lot, but lately I've been getting into a really good series called The Wheel of Time Series. It's epic, but it's so big and the plot threads are well woven but there are so many of them. It's really well done though. They take forever to read though.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

At my height of reading it was two books a week, now it's more like a book every two weeks.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

For the first time ever, I have kept a list. So far, I have read 115 books. Just wanted an idea of what I read in a year.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am at 64 for the year.  It will be 65 by the end of the evening.  Mine are a mixture of reading and listening.  I do not count books I do not finish.  
deb


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm up to 95 books so far this year.  That includes audiobooks, but not DNFs.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I read about 11 or 12 books a month.  I started number 114 this morning ....


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Mcoorlim said:


> I binge read. I'll go months without reading, then gorge myself on a book a day for a few weeks.


I do this, too. This is the first year I've ever counted, and that I've also made an effort to make time for reading. I'm at 47 for the year...I don't think I'll quite make my goal of reading 100, but that's okay. 60-70 books is way better than none! My kindle has definitely increased my reading, because I make frequent use of the read-aloud function. I read with the eyes when I'm at home and with the ears at work/in the car/at the gym!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a geek who has been tacking data on books read since 1991, so something like this is easy for me.


* YEAR ** BOOK ** EBOOK ** AUDIO ** TOTAL *201224502498201135774916120103166361332009415731129200885333615420071630392022006120445169200572637115200461301810920033026167220025519311052001730249720003614683199936045811998340437719973303164199646004619955300531994430043199336003619924700471991310031


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not a fast reader..  but try to read 1-2 books a month.  I'm so envious of those  of you that don't  work fulltime..  sure takes a bite in one's free time.  That plus commuting 2 hrs to work,  taking care of a big house, a yard, 2 dogs..  and having time for my other hobbies (I'm an avid knitter..)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OT:  I just started knitting.  Still in the learning stage.  It is taking away from my reading time but I am determined to learn. 
deb.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm not a fast reader.. but try to read 1-2 books a month. I'm so envious of those of you that don't work fulltime.. sure takes a bite in one's free time. That plus commuting 2 hrs to work, taking care of a big house, a yard, 2 dogs.. and having time for my other hobbies (I'm an avid knitter..)


Have you ever tried audiobooks? You could be listening to a book during your 2 hour commute, while doing yard work, walking dogs, household chores & knitting. That's what I do, it makes all those mundane tasks so much more pleasant!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

cagnes said:


> Have you ever tried audiobooks? You could be listening to a book during your 2 hour commute, while doing yard work, walking dogs, household chores & knitting. That's what I do, it makes all those mundane tasks so much more pleasant!


You're not the first one that has suggested audible books.. or using my text-to-speech feature on the K3. But for me - I enjoy the whole process of reading.. of processing the words I read. Plus- I once tried to listen to a book - and I couldn't concentrate on it. So many things happening around me - I kept getting distracted and then had to rewind. Especially when I was driving. I think - maybe if I had a lot of long stretches of highway with little traffic, but not the case..


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

drenee said:


> OT: I just started knitting. Still in the learning stage. It is taking away from my reading time but I am determined to learn.
> deb.


I love to knit.. Actually - the Kindle has taken time away from my knitting. I used to have a blog where I posted progress on my projects - but now it takes me forever to finish anything since I also want to read. Have you joined Ravelry? Lots of inspiration, ideas on how to use yarn you already have (just wait...) , which yarn to use for a pattern you like. Let me know if you need any help. I've been knitting for 44 years.

Oh - one nice thing about having a 2 hr commute. They let me work at home 3 days a week - which is why I am online right now.. altho on the days I'm home I work 9 hr days.. ugh..


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been keeping track of how many books I read since 2006, and I do try to average 1 book per week or 52 books a year. So far I've been able to keep it up. Although I think it was in 2007 that I managed to read 80+ books. That was a good year.


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

Not enough!

There is never enough time. Work eats into it, as does writing and time spent online.

I used to read two or three books a week, back when I was a youngster. Early twenties it dropped to a book a week. Stayed about that level for nearly twenty years, at a rough estimate, but last ten years I've been writing, and I've been seduced by my computer online, and my free time seems to have vanished. Now I'm averaging only a book or two a month. I almost never fail to finish a book I begin, and I don't often re-read something (my shelves are groaning with over 2000 "real" books, which I will pick up and flick through on occasions, but almost never actually sit down and re-read). Maybe when I retire.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> You're not the first one that has suggested audible books.. or using my text-to-speech feature on the K3. But for me - I enjoy the whole process of reading.. of processing the words I read. Plus- I once tried to listen to a book - and I couldn't concentrate on it. So many things happening around me - I kept getting distracted and then had to rewind. Especially when I was driving. I think - maybe if I had a lot of long stretches of highway with little traffic, but not the case..


Luckily, I don't have a problem getting distracted while listening, but I understand that audiobooks are not for everyone. I love the process of reading too & read every chance I get. I don't think listening to a book takes away from that, only brings more enjoyment, since I can experience more stories & more books.

I do believe the robotic voice of text-to-speech a narrated audiobook aren't in the same league. A good narrator enhances a book! I especially love to listen to epic books with accents. I currently listening to Winter of the World: Book Two of the Century Trilogy narrated by John Lee & find myself walking the dogs an extra lap around block because I'm not ready to stop listening.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm not a fast reader.. but try to read 1-2 books a month. I'm so envious of those of you that don't work fulltime.. sure takes a bite in one's free time. That plus commuting 2 hrs to work, taking care of a big house, a yard, 2 dogs.. and having time for my other hobbies (I'm an avid knitter..)


I am at least a fast reader, but I wish I didn't have to work. My commute is 45 minutes each way, so not quite as much as yours but enough that I feel your pain. And since I'm on my own, I have to take care of everything myself also, with health problems to boot. So we all have our stories.  If I didn't have to work, I'd have so much more time to read and play!!  I'm with you, though, I just can't do audio books. Part of it's not being able to get into the story as well, part of it's hearing problems that don't let me *hear* the story as well sometimes.


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

It depends very much on the type of book I am reading - obviously the length is a factor, but also the complexity and intellectual depth. If a book is clearly written and is interesting, I would average one book a day at weekends, and one book during the week. Some books become like sagas to read as they require much thought along the way. I read Alex Miller's The Ancestor Game recently, a brilliant book, but it required a lot of rereading and checking, as there was a complicated genealogical story line and characters with similar names (I must be going senile). 

I have a nasty habit of reading the end of a book, because sometimes I can't bare the thought of what might happen. Then once I know what is going to happen I can continue reading at a normal pace. This also applies to books that are overly exciting. The risk of course is that knowing the ending ruins it. I don't always do it. I know it's a bad habit...


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

I have no idea. I started reading Dr. Seuss and Marvel Comics when I was about six, and never looked back. Right now, I'm reading _Middlemarch_. And _Astronomy_ magazine. And Dante's _Inferno_ and A. S. King's _No One Sees the Ants _ and a collection of Russel Kirk's supernatural stories...

Whew.

There isn't enough time in the day. There isn't enough time, period.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no idea how many books I've read. Gosh, I've read 5 so far this month. But some months I don't find time to read any.

I will say I read more now, since getting a new book doesn't require a trip to the store or the library.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Hundreds per year.  I've always wanted to keep count but never had the discipline.  I'm on Goodreads but I don't always log everything in.  I should get a ticker like so many of you speed-demons!


----------



## John Stevenson (Oct 16, 2012)

It's gotta be a dizzying number for me. I can't even wrap my head around it. Hundreds. I usually try to get at least five per month but sometimes I get going and the total is much higher


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I have a nasty habit of reading the end of a book, because sometimes I can't bare the thought of what might happen. Then once I know what is going to happen I can continue reading at a normal pace. This also applies to books that are overly exciting. The risk of course is that knowing the ending ruins it. I don't always do it. I know it's a bad habit...


I do this too, a lot, and for the same reason. I still always finish the book. I don't really think of it as ruining the ending, but as enhancing what I'm reading, since now I know how it relates to the story as a whole. Otherwise, you miss things along the way that don't seem important at the time, but really are.

Currently I'm reading a book about every 10-14 days, mostly literary fiction. I'm amazed at how many books some people are able to read! I do spend some of my reading time each day on the newspaper, and I have other interests as well, especially music. I do fantasize about being retired and having many more hours a day free for reading!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I do fantasize about being retired and having many more hours a day free for reading!


Oh, me too!!!!! I have one of these retirement countdown clocks on my laptop.. Two years, 6 months, 23 days....


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> Oh, me too!!!!! I have one of these retirement countdown clocks on my laptop.. Two years, 6 months, 23 days....


I hope to retire somewhere in that vicinity, or before! My current goal hope is to go out no later than the end of 2014, earlier if I can do it financially. I'm a government employee, though, and both my current pay and retirement benefits are very affected by politics. I'm nervous about the upcoming election for more than my usual reasons! I actually feel I can't make an informed decision regarding when to retire until I see the election results.

Wow...some bad thread drift here...sorry, I'll shut up now and go read, and try to up my book numbers!


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

I've only been keeping track for the last couple of years, but I currently average between 150-200 books a year, 14 to 20 a month. Wish I could read more or faster, though.


----------



## StephanieHurt (Aug 24, 2012)

I read all the time. I received my Kindle for Christmas 2011 and I have already read 50 books on it. Some may not think that is many and others may go WOW! I am an accountant and author, so my time is limited. Oh and I'm a children's minister so I stay pretty busy. That is what makes having a kindle so handy. I can put it on my desk and just hit the on button and start back where I left off. I love bubble baths and a good book. My husband is shocked that I have not dropped my kindle in the tub, but I tell him laughingly that I am careful with my Kindle. 
So as you can tell I read a lot.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I aim for about 100, I usually break 300 a year.


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

azure111 said:


> How many books do you read per year? How about per month? Are you a voracious reader or a casual reader? Also, Do you count books you haven't finished as read?


Depends on time I have  I have a small kid,almost infant and I'm quite busy with her  But I usually read a book per month or more If I have time


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I read between 35 and 50 books a year, depending on my schedule and the books. Stephen King's 11/22/63 should count as 4 novels IMO


----------



## John Stevenson (Oct 16, 2012)

When I can't put a book down it's a good read. How many books I read really depends on how many good ones I find. If they lock me up I can breeze right through them and get onto something else. If I'm not feeling a book I can trudge through it and thus read less overall.


----------



## Troy Jackson (Sep 7, 2012)

A paltry few, unfortunately.  I have "reader's ADD" methinks.  I get distracted way too easily.  A lot going in my life (mainly a new wife and 3 year old) that prevents me from
sitting and writing and reading.

On average per year?  Maybe 3-5 books.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

JFHilborne said:


> I read between 35 and 50 books a year, depending on my schedule and the books. Stephen King's 11/22/63 should count as 4 novels IMO


LOL...I agree!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

For a writer I'm actually ashamed at how few books I have read. I'm under the 10 per year pace


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I have no idea how many books I've read altogether. I just know that I'm never without a book to read and if I find myself without a book, I feel lost and restless. It's been that way for me since grade 1. 
I do not count books I haven't finished as books I've read and there have been lots of those too. Book that start out captivating, but lose their charm someway along the line.


----------



## Greg Clarkin (Apr 26, 2012)

I shoot for one a week, maybe two, but for a look at a guy who puts me to shame, check out the great article from last weekend's _Wall Street Journal_ at the link below. Incredible.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444868204578064483923017090.html


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Greg Clarkin said:


> I shoot for one a week, maybe two, but for a look at a guy who puts me to shame, check out the great article from last weekend's _Wall Street Journal_ at the link below. Incredible.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444868204578064483923017090.html


Loved the article.. but amazing that he doesn't mind having all those books cluttering up his space. I havent found a book lover that didn't love Kindle.. at least not in my world.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cute story. If I say I averaged 250 books a year, that puts me at 7500 for the last 30 years, and doesn't count anything I read under the age of 11. I know I was reading Asimov & MZB by then, Oh! and Clan of the Cave Bear. As a teen, and many years in between I know I read closer to 300/year but not every year. Like this year, school is taking too much of my time.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

I aim to read 10 books for every 1 I write in a year...so anywhere from 40-50 books. A happy reader is an even happier (and better) writer!


----------

